# RFUK Inspired viv build (PIC HEAVY)



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys

started yet another viv (2nd) in which Lex will be moving into asap 

this one is slightly bigger than the 1st and stands at 4ft x 2ft x 2ft

Before i get started i will say that i have kinda of used some ideas from other members on the forum so dont wanna take all the credit for the new viv. Fire Dragons heat extraction system was copied (with minor differences), also the two skin vivarium construction as opposed to the norm conti board and the painted sky  Any questions i had, he was more than happy to answer. Also i kind of used a "pride rock" sort of style for the main basking spot (from Alister's summer viv project build)

anyways..enough of the blabbing (but many thanks guys for the inspiration :no1


So here it is so far: unfinished as of yet:

The viv frame:








The shell:








The cooling system:
















Start of the fake rock build:
























Acrylic undercoat:
















Undercoat dried and sky painted:









So far so good. extraction fan fitted and habistat cool control on standby ready to be fitted once all has been completed. next stage is for another grouting stage of sand coloured grout. hope you guys like it so far! i will update with more pics once completed  :2thumb:


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW, the guys even got clouds!! now that's detail for ya!

well done mate, keep up the good work..


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks good but I thought beardies liked it hot, why do you have a cooling system?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Looks good but I thought beardies liked it hot, why do you have a cooling system?


To bring fresh air in.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks great so far:2thumb:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

answered it for me  it will bring in fresh air as they like it hot but dont like stale air and as im not having vents it'll keep all lovely and fresh..also the fan is linked up to cool stat incase cool end temps go up in summer.

the sky (blue clouds and sky) were inspired by fire dragons build.

cheers for the comments guys! not finished as yet (obvioussly wont be bright orange but more of a sandy grout colour)


----------



## mike989e (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking good dan. cannot wait to come see it


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

cheers matey! cant wait till its finished. still trying to decide on sliding doors or hinged doors...


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

looks very good so far, can't wait to see the finished result


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well done mate! looking good!:2thumb:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

will have a few more pics up this week with the grouting completed and onto the pva stage of things.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

well here's the update. 2 more layers of grout over the acrylic layer (2nd being watered down a lil more to fill any gaps ive missed.


















next is the pva layers of which im going to do 2. as with my last build i used varnish which produced alot of horrible fumes and required over a month to sort out. hence this time im going for just the pva.

next steps will be to touch up the sky blue where i have flicked grout oops.
Then ill be onto the wiring up of everything and fitting the front and the vivarium runners. then in goes the sand (play sand of course)


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

bumpy bump


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

todays bump


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

wow i was impressed with my viv build untill i noticed a few like this with the back section shaped and moulded i may have to re house kai
nice work the sky is a touch of real luxury lol
: victory:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

cheers


----------



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking very impressive, I'm building one of my own at the moment. Just hit a momentary concern as I'm not sure what the timber I'm using is, looks like the same stuff you've got, and so if that'd be toxic.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

plywood? or??


----------



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

Does include some plywood, but two breeders here I've spoken to say that so long as I seal the wood properly it's not an issue


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

ahh yeah that would be correct. if you use yacht varnish that would be more than enough. alternatively my fake rock background and sides with a self adhesive tiled floor cover all the plywood so not a drama for me. also the frame is made of pine but he wont be able to even see let alone come into contact with it at any point so not a drama at all. hope this helps


----------



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

dan.hobley said:


> ahh yeah that would be correct. if you use yacht varnish that would be more than enough. alternatively my fake rock background and sides with a self adhesive tiled floor cover all the plywood so not a drama for me. also the frame is made of pine but he wont be able to even see let alone come into contact with it at any point so not a drama at all. hope this helps



Yeah the store I spoke to said if I used lacquer to seal it then the wood type would be fine, since it hasn't been treated with anything.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

yeah exactly. varnish or laquer would have the same effect..with varnish obviously you'd get a colour variation as your effectively staining the wood.


----------



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

dan.hobley said:


> yeah exactly. varnish or laquer would have the same effect..with varnish obviously you'd get a colour variation as your effectively staining the wood.


Aha well that's a relief, just have to make sure the pine (structural non treated) remains properly sealed that or I could get some melamine to cover it internally so the snake can't touch it directly.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking really good - make sure you keep us upto date with pics


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

more pics up soon ladies/gents. have been tres busy with other stuff but hopefully some more progress to be made soon!


----------



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

Have to get pictures up soon showing how mine is coming along


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

right people..ive managed to find the time to do more nearing completion of my viv..at last lol

here's a picture (poor quality) bu have almost prepared the viv for the glass. received the runners from Looby off of here and have the glass on order. once all is installed and lex is inside im covering the whole viv in faux leather to hide all the "ugly bits" and to fit it in with my home setup 









the top outer skin ive hinged and handled enabling it to be storage for all the electrics, timers and thermostats keeping them all tidy yet accessable.








as you can see in the pic. the electrics etc isnt all installed as of yet and will require some tidying up...will update with more pics asap


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dan.hobley said:


> im covering the whole viv in faux leather to hide all the "ugly bits" and to fit it in with my home setup


hurry up with this bit please... i'm waiting for the faux leather to be delivered for mine and i'd rather see how easy it is to do first... lol


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

loll.. vice versa! lol how you planning on fitting yours??

had any ideas yet? any pics of yours yet?


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

absolutley mint mate, was thinking of trying something similar for when my baby corn gets bigger... i was also thinking of using pva bt with it being non toxic do you think the humidity might ruin it?


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

looking good, I can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dan.hobley said:


> loll.. vice versa! lol how you planning on fitting yours??
> 
> had any ideas yet? any pics of yours yet?


 
this one mate.. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/457282-big-arsed-budget-beardie-viv.html

probably go for glue and a staple gun to hold it.
How much did you pay for your faux leather?


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

as for the previous question with regards to humidity ruining the pva...im not entirely sure on that one tbh! but maybe use pond sealant as many others have on here with no problems.

Meko...i havent purchased as of yet but i will let you know, how much you pay for yours? yeah thats what i was thinking..glue and staple gun.

with regards to your build..lookin sweet so far mate! keep up the good work!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it was either £29 or £25 including delivery for 15m x 56cm.. hopefully it's enough to do it all...


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

dan.hobley said:


> as for the previous question with regards to humidity ruining the pva...im not entirely sure on that one tbh! but maybe use pond sealant as many others have on here with no problems.


 
yeah bit of that g4 stuff do the job


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

glass ordered and new eb megaray arrived so wait out for new pics guys...at last


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

final pics up soon  forgot to update thread  have got the faux leather now so will be sorting that out this week....at long blooomin last.


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

Any updates yet?? Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

will update today when i get chance  thanks for your interest


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

I wanna see  Loving the fake rock.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

lol cheers guys.
trying to locate the camera now lol


----------

